# Lost Helmet at No Name / Shoshone



## jsenft (Oct 13, 2004)

Black Wildwater shorty helmet lost on north bank below no name (I think). SENFT is written on the inside in white marker. Call me at 720 352 1814 if you've seen it.


----------

